# Error upgrading phpMyAdmin



## O-Love (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

While upgrading phpMyAdmin, I get this error:


```
phpMyAdmin-3.4.10.1 is marked as broken: phpMyAdmin-3.4.10.1 needs at least one of WITH_MYSQL or WITH_MYSQLI in order to work.
*** Error code 1
```
Regards.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 19, 2012)

[CMD=""]# cd /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin/ && make config-recursive[/CMD]

After that you will be able to continue your upgrade. Just make sure you choose:

MYSQL or/and MYSQLI from the options.


----------



## O-Love (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you gkontos, that worked just fine!


----------

